# Questions about "exotic" fruits



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

I work in a restaurant that uses uncommon fruits in our plate garnish/fruit salads etc. some of them I haven't been able to find hedgie info on and I was wondering if I can feed him any of the following:
Persimmon
Dragon Fruit
Quince
Horned melon
Prickly pear
Horned melon
Custard apple
Jackfruit 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. The cook loves to give him the scraps from the fruit and veggies


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know too much about exotic fruits (considering I myself haven't eaten a single one of those I don't think!) but, as a general note, make sure your hedgie doesn't get sugary sweets and treats too often.  As I'm sure you know! 

Interested in the feedback that people will provide on this topic.


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm interested too. I know that quinces are related to apples and pears so I don't think it would hurt him. Not sure about the others. He really loves the smell of persimmons too but I'm afraid to let him eat it


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't really know much about any of these fruits, so I freely admit that my answer is based partially on what I'm reading about them on Wikipedia. :lol:

I would actually avoid quince, as what I'm reading says they often have a high acidity, which is best avoided with hedgies (which is why citrus fruits are on the "no" list). This site strengthens my opinion on them, since it says they should be cooked before eating - http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Quince_587.php

I'm not finding much on horned melon acidity, so I would tentatively guess it's fine. http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Horn_Melon_656.php says it's 90% water & high in vitamin C, which both sound fine/good in my opinion.

Honestly, I can't find a whole lot to sway me either way on most of the fruits. I'm not sure if anyone's tried giving any of them to a hedgie either. My best answer is if you decide to feed them, I would give a small amount at first & watch carefully for negative reactions (mainly allergic - I doubt any would be very toxic or otherwise dangerous to him, at least). I'd also make them very occasional treats & not feed much at a time (no more than maybe 1/2 to 1 teaspoon).

Maybe someone who has more experience with any of these fruits (eating them themselves or feeding them to any animal) will have some better advice for you.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have given mine persimmon and dragon fruit without problems but I don't know about the others.

I wouldn't give quince either these things taste horrible unless you use them for making jam etc. I would be careful with prickly pear too because I had tiny, tiny needles stuck in my tongue one time after eating cactus fruit.. turned out there were tiny spines inside the fruit (just that particular one, because I never had a problem with others)


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll avoid the quince for sure!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi! Prickly pears and dragon fruits are safe to be consumed since these are from cactuses. They can be quite seedy though so watch out for that. By horned melons do you mean those wild cucumbers with spiny skin? If so, yes those are safe for hedgies to be eaten as well. Jackfruits are quite tough-fibered. It maybe quite difficult to digest or chew. Custard apples are okay as well but they are very high in sugar content so feed sparingly. No idea bout persimmons and quinces since those are unavailable here


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, thanks Neil!  I was wondering if you might know more about any of these fruits, but wasn't sure.

And you reminded me of something I was going to mention - make sure there's no seeds in the bites you offer, just in case. They can be a choking hazard unless they're quite small (like strawberry seeds).


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> Heh, thanks Neil!  I was wondering if you might know more about any of these fruits, but wasn't sure.
> 
> And you reminded me of something I was going to mention - make sure there's no seeds in the bites you offer, just in case. They can be a choking hazard unless they're quite small (like strawberry seeds).


Had the same exotic fruit/veggie question in a sugar glider and turtle forum today as well. Might be a coincidence though lol

Prickly pear and dragon fruit have their seeds in with the flesh. They are very minute seeds and can be easily digested or passed off by a human. I have tried it with hedgies usually in teaspoonful amount and they seem okay.


----------

